# Indoor activities for 20 month old



## mrsraggle

I'm struggling at the moment to keep Eloïse occupied in the day. Mornings are always full, either with a toddler group or she goes to nursery, but after her nap in the afternoons, I have ~1.5 hours to fill. We read an awful lot, and I'm wanting to do something other than read (we go to the library one afternoon a week and swap books but I still find myself reading the same stories multiple times per day). I'm 37 weeks pregnant so going for a walk isn't ideal at the minute, especially as I live right at the top of a hill!

Any craft ideas? She likes to colour and paint but can get bored with 15-20 minutes. I tend to lay out some rolls of paper and let her loose with the crayons. She likes stickers too. Can she use PVA glue? 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## MrsPsandQs

Check out www.theimaginationtree.com :)


----------



## mumnbean

I was going to suggest stickers too... but bubbles are a winner in this house as well. I definitely use the tv more than i should, but I'm just getting more exhausted these last few weeks. I will stop that once we have a routine with lo here!

Teaching her ABC and numbers is something else she enjoys, along with cooking simple biscuits/cakes, and helping with washing up after (standing on a stool with a cup and spoon to wash)... and my mum made some play dough that she had fun with pressing moulds. Painting with a big brush, water and those little dry cakes of paint doesn't make much mess either and keeps her entertained for ages


----------



## Nats21

I know what you mean about the stories! Callum has his favourites and boy are they read a lot!! Now that he has a bookcase and his books are in his room I alternate them daily so he has something different, they're still bought a lot to me during the day but at least the next day its something different to read! Other then stories we do - 

singing
painting
stickers
I get the pillows cushions quilts down and he likes to have a play with these, pretending hes going to sleep etc
bubbles
playdoh
crafty things - tubes, tissue paper etc, we'll then play with these, callum has some pva glue but still needs help with putting it onto the paper
we'll cook sometimes - cakes etc, he doesn't really like cakes but does enjoy the making of it and will help stir the mixture etc 

xx


----------



## lisa9999

Some things that have kept Sophie and I very occupied recently-

Play dough (we have a set of farm animal shapes that make actual little figures, from ELC)
Aquadoodle
Sitting at her little table and crayoning (or trying to!)
Musical instruments
Collecting leaves when going for a walk and doing a collage.


Also check out Barefoot Books on youtube, Sophie will sit on my knee and watch them for ages!!


----------

